# My mom has gone insane



## JamesSheaJ (Dec 3, 2010)

Basically I am 19 and lived with my single mother my whole life. She is a hardcore jesus catholic freak. She always wakes me up way too early in the morning blasting Lady Gaga so I posted a bunch of Lady gaga satanic Illuminati proof videos on her facebook. 

The past few days she is yelling going nuts 24/7 saying she can't live in this world anymore its satans world satan runs this whole world she belongs in gods world and she is a spy from jesus or something. Ahhh All she does all day now is watch videos she keeps playing one that reverses obama's speech to say Serve Satan all morning. 

Ahhhh she is going nuts I can't handle this.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 3, 2010)

what Concerned Mother - Encyclopedia Dramatica
concerned mother isint insane


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Dec 3, 2010)

well thats interestin. i wouldnt be able to handle that at all. i would just leave. but thats me. not sure wut u should do, thats up to you. good luck either way though


----------



## JamesSheaJ (Dec 3, 2010)

haha whale great read


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 3, 2010)

more proof that lady gaga aint good for nothin 
you should convince yer mom that lady gaga is the antichrist and maybe yer mom was sent from gods kingdom to kill her and send her back to the netherworld of eternal damnnation thereby saving our souls and ushering in the reign of god on our earth...........................ok, on the real, that fuckin sucks dude...she might need to seek some help for this


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 3, 2010)

I agree with the first part of bryanpaul's advice!
In the words of Dennis Leary "kill the band. then your parents. then your self - Make sure yo get your whole head in front of the shotgun; THANKS FOR CALLING"
Dennis Leary is the fuckin shit

heres some . . . thing


----------



## the wizard (Dec 3, 2010)

tell her it is satans world and there is no escape from the wrath except to serve the dark lord.


----------



## JamesSheaJ (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn she is showing me videos now of the folding of different dollar bills. The 5 is the twin towers normal. The 10 is one burning, and the 20 is two burning. She is going completely nuts and going to church all night tonight I think for first friday or something


----------



## JamesSheaJ (Dec 3, 2010)

Here is the video I put on her facebook that made her go insane! 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iZXsTRrrjW8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iZXsTRrrjW8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## JamesSheaJ (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 3, 2010)

James: kill yourself, it's the only option.

Lady Gaga is fucking great.


----------



## Medusa (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 3, 2010)

CXR1037 said:


> James: kill yourself, it's the only option.
> 
> Lady Gaga is fucking great.


 
im a ke$ha man myself


----------



## Medusa (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh god, what has the music world come to?


----------



## MrD (Dec 4, 2010)

Medusa said:


>


 
Haters gona hate.

-GaGa FTW


----------



## CXR1037 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lady Gaga actually has talent, as well as marketability. She has something that is uniquely hers.

Ke$ha is just a cheap whore, created solely by Dr. Luke to rake in cash.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 4, 2010)

she got this scuzzie lowist common denominator to her that i like
how can u argue with this
!

or 
this
Post-Coital Ke$ha (NSFW) [PIC]

u know shes fucked a squater..probably several..at once...and there dogs


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Dec 4, 2010)

Leave.why are you still living with your mother still anyways?


----------



## JamesSheaJ (Dec 4, 2010)

Hmmm Idk. Just going to community college blah blah blah. I don't know what to really do with my life. I just listen to music and look at shit online all day LOL.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 4, 2010)

TAKE A TRIP...go to ur nearist large city...hitchike or hop a train..be a bum for a few days or weeks..then come back..you'll feel refreshed.
i know the feeling of being stuck with crazy family
i lived indepently in seattle for 3 years
then i got laid off and divorced
i travel 9 months out of the yera..but i end up spending about 3 in florida with various family and friends...dude i have to get out of town and back to being dirty wingnut trash
i feel ya man
seriously..get ur self a decent pack..a sleeping bag and a sturdy change of cloths..amongst other supplys
#1 a sharpie and start 
going places and camping over night
begging busking
husteling
it'll take ur mind of things 
or you could just rub one out


----------



## MiztressWinter (Dec 4, 2010)

shwillyhaaa said:


> Leave.why are you still living with your mother still anyways?


 
A lot of people live with their family. Don't you stay with family, Jess? Hmm i thought you did. 

Nothin' wrong with stayin with family. i think that's sort of irrelevant here. 

First of all, are you serious? If so you're mother sounds mentally ill and could probably use some help. If she's really driving you nuts, you should just make a plan to leave. Get yourself out of the environment. That sounds like the best possibly solution to me, 

and also, Lady Gaga FTW!


----------



## JamesSheaJ (Dec 4, 2010)

Yea I'm dead serious it sucks. I'll always be dating a hot girl and then shell want to come to my place and boom once she meets my mother its all over LOL.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Dec 4, 2010)

MOVE OUT. That's all I can tell ya lol


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 4, 2010)

JamesSheaJ said:


> Yea I'm dead serious it sucks. I'll always be dating a hot girl and then shell want to come to my place and boom once she meets my mother its all over LOL.


 
Dont worry..i have a feeling you wont be worrying to much about that

srsly..as long as ur dependednt on family..dont even bother trying to have a life
the only way you could have a fuffeling non embaressing one is striking out on ur own


----------



## wartomods (Dec 4, 2010)

man you are a scumbag, posting back satanic shit on your own mother's facebook. you should be trying to help her, the distance between being sane or insane is so tiny. If she doesnt help you either, get out, get a job and educations or become a hobo.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 5, 2010)

whtas this guys face book,..like to see for myself if hes a spoiled douche or not


----------



## BelCh (Dec 5, 2010)

Step one ... take your mom off your REAL face book account ! 

Step Two : Wake her up to the music of your choice as ofton as she does this to you 

Wtf are we even talking about here ... Your mom sounds crazy ! but dude ... you should really just deal with it ... be glad she's there to annoy the shit out of you .. it sounds like you like to do it to her to .. WIN WIN ... ultimatly .. it's in your hands ! 
listen to these fine people .... 
Live a long peacefull happy life LOL ofton ...


----------



## BanMatt (Dec 5, 2010)

Dude you're 19 you should have moved out a year ago. I like your Justin Beiber haircut though.


----------



## JamesSheaJ (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks matt.


----------



## CdCase123 (Dec 9, 2010)

stay after classes and go to the community college library. stay there and do your homework/study/read until the college closes. to spend as much time away from your mother and give you some breathing room. you will be exercising your brain that way at least.


----------



## piratehobo (Dec 9, 2010)

masturbation is the solution to everything. At least that's how I coped with my verbally abusive suicidal mother til I was 16 oh, cutting myself too. It gives u a nice adrenaline rush. And then I left for Portland...


----------



## MrD (Dec 10, 2010)

piratehobo said:


> masturbation is the solution to everything. At least that's how I coped with my verbally abusive suicidal mother til I was 16 oh, cutting myself too. It gives u a nice adrenaline rush. And then I left for Portland...


 
T.M.I. All around......
Lets go back to talking about Lady GaGa!


----------



## mikefwt (Dec 10, 2010)

giggle giggle


----------



## piratehobo (Dec 10, 2010)

BanMatt said:


> Dude you're 19 you should have moved out a year ago. I like your Justin Beiber haircut though.


 holy fukk, lmao!!!! justin bieber hair!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... im jealous...


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 12, 2010)

piratehobo said:


> holy fukk, lmao!!!! justin bieber hair!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... im jealous...


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 10, 2011)

is this what your mom is like?


----------



## Garrnutz (Jan 19, 2011)

wildboy860 said:


> is this what your mom is like?




Fuck that made me scared... Did you see the fear in the kids eye's.
show your mom the "Dark Side" isant so bad.


----------



## arianaholland1 (Mar 2, 2015)

JamesSheaJ said:


> Basically I am 19 and lived with my single mother my whole life. She is a hardcore jesus catholic freak. She always wakes me up way too early in the morning blasting Lady Gaga so I posted a bunch of Lady gaga satanic Illuminati proof videos on her facebook.
> 
> The past few days she is yelling going nuts 24/7 saying she can't live in this world anymore its satans world satan runs this whole world she belongs in gods world and she is a spy from jesus or something. Ahhh All she does all day now is watch videos she keeps playing one that reverses obama's speech to say Serve Satan all morning.
> 
> Ahhhh she is going nuts I can't handle this.


I'm really sorry your going through this. I can relate because my mom is also "insane" and has been in the psych ward since christmas time (its now march) If I were you I would get yourself out of that situation asap. Its not a healthy environment to be around a paranoid mentally ill probably abusive person. I left home when I was 16 and i feel it was the safest choice emotionally. Good luck and know that this isn't your fault and you are NOT the crazy one.


----------

